# Toronto IBS --> Theres got to be someone else but me..



## 22901 (Oct 28, 2005)

Hi everyone, I'm new, and i don't really know what to say. I guess I'll start by saying I have had IBS all my life, and was recently diagnosed. As hard as it is to say, it's ruining my life and I dont know what to do about it. Finishing school will be a miracle, it's the future that I am always worried about. IBS is really, driving me crazy. It would be nice to know if anyone else lived in the Toronto area, or goes to school somewhere around here. Kason


----------



## 18749 (Jun 15, 2005)

Hi Kason! I live in Mississauga and work in Toronto, and have had IBS for about 9 years now. I finished university a few years ago, but know exactly what you're going through. Welcome to the site - I know I've found it really helpful to be able to hear from other people going through the same thing, you don't feel so alone.Feel free to email me if you'd prefer to talk offline. jhol1976###hotmail.com. My name is Julie, by the way.


----------



## 13723 (Oct 18, 2005)

Finishing school may be hard but its possible. I lived with IBS for about 12 years now and finished college a few months ago and just started working as a flight instructor. Just take it one step at a time and you can do it!


----------



## 14216 (Oct 31, 2005)

Hi kason,this is my first time on here and i didn't know where to start, until I read your message because it sounded the same as my self. I have had IBS since grade three and finally had a doctor diagnose it recently. before that I just felt crazy cuz no one understood it. Im done grade 12 except for one credit and sometimes because of my schooling i wish i could have been someone else. One credit away from graduating. I'm from beamsville by the way 1 hour and a half away. the schooling is only one of my fears though because my second is that I'm going to grow old alone, I'm 19 and havent' got a single friend because I had to leave them behind when I quit drinking. do you ever feel that way alone, and like you'll never be able to be comfortable to meet and date someone?


----------



## 22901 (Oct 28, 2005)

When it gets really bad, is when i start to feel really alone, and after i start feeling better, it would help to get a hug or anything from anyone to let them know that they understand, but theres never anyone there. i dont think i can put myself through dating somone and hold them back from what they may become. even if people suggest meeting people with the same condition, is difficult. somehow i dont think a good pick up line would be "how bout those bowels? irritable?" I have pretty much given up, I quit trying, although I do have hope, but sometimes its barely there. Just hang on.


----------



## 14727 (Jun 25, 2005)

"how bout those bowels? irritable?" hahahhaah that is the best line I have ever heard!!!... I am also in 3rd year university and this condition defintly doesn't make it any easier. I have had IBS since the summer before my first year and now realize how much i took things for granted. I never used to miss a day of school now i am lucky if I attend more than 50% of my courses. Dating is just totally out of the question i couldn't even imagine throwing myself into that...my parents don't get it and are like why aren't you dating are you a lesbian hahahha no mom i just have IBS..


----------



## Wmtand (Jan 29, 2003)

Kasson & Justsmile : Welcome to this place. You will find it very helpful. Don't give up and don't give in. I've been where you are and have lived through it. I was 14 when it started and I am now 51 (almost) I dated, although not a lot as I got lucky and fell in love early in life, but I've partied, travelled, schooled and worked all with a pretty severe case of IBS. Of course it took them about 12 years to diagnose IBS. I've been married for 30 years, have two children. My daughter (24) has IBS through High School and College but still got through and married two years ago. Your life is not all bad and you will be genuinley surprised at how many people will support you and understand if you let them. It is annoying, limiting, painful and depressing BUT you have it and can learn to live in spite of it. Along the way you will find somethings that help and others that trigger episodes. Please .. Please force yourself to get out and do whatever you can.FYI I live near Toronto and work in Scarborough. Anytime you need support or just to chat send me a private message. With support groups like this it is easier. All the best in you quest !! Live, laugh & love


----------



## 14727 (Jun 25, 2005)

Thank you for that post Wmtand!!! I understand completly what you are saying as i try to do everything i used to do before this started. Granted its a lot harder and i do it less frequently but it gives me a sense of accomplishment that i never had before.


----------

